# Shotgun Reloading



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I want to start reloading shotgun shells. I have a press and the equipment but dont know how to do it. I reload rifle shells but never shotgun. I was wondering if there was a good recommendation of a book i could read to learn more about it. Thanks

Andrew Shae


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I don't know of a book, but it is very easy. Best bet is to find someone who does it and get them to let you watch - ask plenty of questions. All the powder manufacturers publish recommended loads on the internet. Good luck.
If you have question, just ask.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Balistic Products has a lot of good information, books, components.

http://ballisticproducts.com/

Reloading Specialties is another good one.

http://www.reloadingspecialties.com/

There are several good places to get information for reloading shotguns this is only a couple. Since you already reload you should have a leg up on reloading shotguns.

I have three reloaders that I use for different loads. Two are single stage and one progressive. The progressive I use for my dove and skeet loads and one for 12 ga steel and the last for my 20 ga 3 inch, usually nickle plated shot. Saves a lot of changing around.

With a little work you will be able to load some really good loads specifically for your gun. Good luck and PM if you have any questions!

:beer:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, Ballistic Products is a great resource. Lyman publishes a shotshell reloading manual. Also, there is Sapp and Fackler's "Reloading for Shotgunners", a fine book.
Pete


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

i just recently got into reloading. I purchased the Lyman- "Shotshell Reloading Handbook" Very Informational. Happy reloading!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a note: if you plan on reloading for target shooting don't bother. With shot at .13 oz, primers .03, powder .09. and wad .03 that makes a one oz load .28 each or $7 a box. You can buy them cheaper right now. You may save a little money on specialty or hunting loads though.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah its for hunting..... I only have a 3" press now so thats what i'm going to learn on, actually I have two of them. Hopefully next week i can read up on them after i graduate tomorrow. Then I can start reloading.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

$46.00 for 25lbs = $0.13 for 1/18 oz
$9.00 for 500 wads = $0.018 per wad
$30.00 for 1000 primers = $0.03 per primer
$15.00 per 7000 gr powder = $0.038 per 18 Gr powder

= $0.216 per shell = $5.40 per box for trap loads. Powder and primers can be had for less in larger quantities but not much. That is to load the equivalent to a AA or Fed Gold Medal. You can find some real "cheap" trap loads for less, but if you gunning for performance, the results can be iffy with them.

Field loads you will see a big savings as even the cheap fed blue box field loads are going over $12 a box here. Steel is even larger on the savings.

http://www.trapshooters.com/rlcalcadv.htm reloading cost calculator.


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

$46 for 25lbs of shot? Its pushing $60 here. Its crazy!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My 12ga hand loads ran me $.35 each last time.

Win AA hull
Win 209 primer
RP12 wad
550gr of 4 shot
and 35gr blue dot.

I almost do not want to know what the cost will be now.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is there anything you people have come across that i should stay away from like shot or powder or wads or anything like that.


----------



## desteve82 (Apr 25, 2008)

As long as you have read the reloading manual, you should be alright. Only problem is finding cheap shot.


----------

